# Custom Paint Job



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Or a full body wrap or plastidip.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Not sure how bright you want to go but the Electric Lim Green from plastidip is a good looking color. You can do your entire car under $400.

not mine but example of color. 









Comes in gallon size as well. 

DipYourCar.com -Plasti Dip For Your Car - Glossifier Blaze Pearlizer Metalizers Pro Car Kits Peel Coat

vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0URCogV6I4c


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I clear bra the bottom half of my whole car & a full clear bra kit for my car too. I would look into a body wrap before painting because you would be in the same boat as you are now.


----------

